# Nintendo Direct February 14



## heartgold (Feb 13, 2013)

*Mario & Luigi: Dream Team *


> During today's Nintendo Direct broadcast, the Big N announced a new entry in the Mario & Luigi series of RPG games. Called Mario & Luigi: Dream Team, this title focuses on the brother in green himself - in fact, it all takes place in Weegee's dreams.


Pics


Spoiler



















 
*Donkey Kong Returns 3D*


> Nintendo has just announced Donkey Kong Returns 3D for the Nintendo 3DS. A few early screens were shown for the 2D platformer, which has a release date of 'Summer 2013' in North America, Europe and Japan.


Pics


Spoiler














 
Animal crossing: New leaf dated for June 9th in North America and June 14th in Europe.

Fire Emblem: Awakening will be released on April 19, 2013. EU

*New E-shop games*

HarmoKnight Gets a Release date March 28th

Kersploosh


> This is a game that looks a bit like Ketzal's Corridors, in that you're once again challenged to direct the movements of an object hurtling fast through a corridor – but instead of controlling Tetris-like blocks you're simply maneuvering a rock.








Mario vs. Donkey Kong: Minis on the Move!


> here's an all-new installment of the puzzling series heading our way soon. No specific release date was given for this one, but Minis on the Move! was confirmed to be bringing the series into 3D for the first time and will include a robust level editor.








Dillon's Rolling Western: The Last Ranger





http://uk.ign.com/ds


----------



## Forstride (Feb 13, 2013)

I've already given up hope for an AC:NL release date before E3, so I'm not going to get optimistic for whatever is announced/talked about.


----------



## Wizerzak (Feb 13, 2013)

That's 2pm GMT correct?

I can't wait after seeing the previous WiiU Direct. Hopefully the 3DS will get some more awesome games too (I'm thinking a new Zelda but I doubt it).


----------



## benno300 (Feb 13, 2013)

I really hope they announce the European release date for Pokemon mystery dungeon gates to infinity!!!


----------



## heartgold (Feb 13, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> That's 2pm GMT correct?
> 
> I can't wait after seeing the previous WiiU Direct. Hopefully the 3DS will get some more awesome games too (I'm thinking a new Zelda but I doubt it).


Correct, 2PM. 

Yeah, maybe a few big 3DS titles such as Zelda or even Metroid. Here's hoping to see some 3DS mii-verse integration.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Feb 13, 2013)

I bet it's Iwata publicly asking me out on a date on Valentine's Day


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## DroRox (Feb 13, 2013)

I just want... an Animal Crossing: New leaf relelase date... for the love of Nayru (see what I did there?).


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Feb 13, 2013)

Come ON!! I wanna see Rune Factory 4 in Europe!!
ANNOUNCE IT!!


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 13, 2013)

DroRox said:


> I just want... an Animal Crossing: New leaf relelase date... for the love of Nayru (see what I did there?).


Yeah, too bad it was poorly executed.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Feb 13, 2013)

Pokemon X and Y: DELAYED.


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 13, 2013)

If we get a release date for AC:NL then please let it have a simultaneous Europe release, I don't want to miss out when half of the people on my FC list are already playing it.


----------



## emigre (Feb 13, 2013)

I much rather spend my Valentines day with my right hand than watch Nintendo Direct.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm going to miss that. :/ Oh well, always YouTube.


----------



## frogboy (Feb 13, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> Pokemon X and Y: DELAYED.


By negative 2 months. 

Add me to that list of eager AC:NL We-Want-Our-Release-Date fans.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm sure I could make a joke about Nintendo fanboys spending their Valentine's Day watching a Nintendo Direct.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 13, 2013)

emigre said:


> I much rather spend my Valentines day with my right hand than watch Nintendo Direct.


 
I'm sure some people will be more than happy to do both.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm gonna try to remember to watch this, but I might forget.



Gahars said:


> I'm sure some people will be more than happy to do both.


I can vouch for that.


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 13, 2013)

but Valentine's Day is June 12.......


----------



## Chary (Feb 13, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> If we get a release date for AC:NL then please let it have a simultaneous Europe release, I don't want to miss out when half of the people on my FC list is already playing it.


Inb4 Europe release delayed by 5 months after US.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 13, 2013)

emigre said:


> I much rather spend my Valentines day with my right hand than watch Nintendo Direct.


I'm cheating on my right hand with my left. Shh, it's a secret to everybody.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 13, 2013)

UK release date will be announced for Love + 3DS


----------



## emigre (Feb 13, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I'm cheating on my right hand with my left. Shh, it's a secret to everybody.


 
I regularly have threesomes with my right and left hands


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 13, 2013)

emigre said:


> I regularly have threesomes with my right and left hands


 
Speaking of...:


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Feb 13, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> but Valentine's Day is June 12.......


 
February 14th is the day of "Saint Valentine", so "Valentine's day" is actually short for "Saint Valentine's day".

In Brazil we don't celebrate "Saint Valentine's day" but we have a day to celebrate "Couple's day" which is June 12 (Best translation I could come up with)


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 13, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> February 14th is the day of "Saint Valentine", so "Valentine's day" is actually short for "Saint Valentine's day".
> 
> In Brazil we don't celebrate "Saint Valentine's day" but we have a day to celebrate "Couple's day" which is June 12 (Best translation I could come up with)


 
June 12th is Saint Anthony's day, he was a Portuguese saint born in Lisbon who was considered a matrimonial saint back in his day, and still is to this date in Portugal, Brasil and Spain.
Although in Portugal we have the traditional Valentine's Day, and in the 12th we have "Casamentos de Santo António" (Saint Anthony's Weddings), which is a day where hundreds of couples get married and get blessings from the bishop.

So, Saint Valentine is known for love and romance, whereas Saint Anthony is famous for weddings. From what I've seen Brasil only has St Anthony though.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 13, 2013)

Hmm...I'd be curious to watch it. If for nothing else, to see if they dare to say anything Rayman-related. But I can't: I've got a job to do at that time. 



weavile001 said:


> but Valentine's Day is June 12.......


So...are we delaying Valentine's day as well, now? 

(just kidding, of course. But really: it's on 14th of February in Europe. And I think in other regions as well  ).


----------



## Dead End (Feb 13, 2013)

So much talk about Valentines Day, Doesn't anyone have any guesses as to what they'll announce tomorrow?


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 13, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm sure I could make a joke about Nintendo fanboys spending their Valentine's Day watching a Nintendo Direct.


Haven't you heard? Most chicks are into Nintendo! Those fanboys will be getting blowies while watching it to cushion the disappointment.


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 13, 2013)

Dead End said:


> So much talk about when Valentine Day, Doesn't anyone have any guesses as to what they'll announce tomorrow?


Love + 3D for EU/USA


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 13, 2013)

I'd love to be optimistic about a Zelda 3DS title being released, but seeing as we are already getting a Wind Waker HD remake, and A new title is under wraps as we speak, I dont expect anything Zelda related. Im going to assume it has to do with miiverse, E-Shop stuff, or a Possible new game. Or just more info about Pokemon.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 13, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> Haven't you heard? Most chicks are into Nintendo! Those fanboys will be getting blowies while watching it to cushion the disappointment.


 
A blowie? That's it? I'll be getting a piece of ass while we both orgasm to each game. In the voice of Jigsaw "Oh yes, there will be lots orgasms"


----------



## Dead End (Feb 13, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I'd love to be optimistic about a Zelda 3DS title being released, but seeing as we are already getting a Wind Waker HD remake, and A new title is under wraps as we speak, I dont expect anything Zelda related. Im going to assume it has to do with miiverse, E-Shop stuff, or a Possible new game. Or just more info about Pokemon.


 I completely forgot the Miiverse is supposed to be coming to the 3DS soon! I'd like to see some release dates for some games. Animal Crossing, Pikmin, ect And also ome X and Y news seeing that the new Eevee evo is about to be announced in Japan.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Feb 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I'm sure some people will be more than happy to do both.


What do you think the people who _have_ to get the latest iPhone, no matter the cost, do???


----------



## Chary (Feb 13, 2013)

Dead End said:


> I completely forgot the Miiverse is supposed to be coming to the 3DS soon! I'd like to see some release dates for some games. Animal Crossing, Pikmin, ect And also ome X and Y news seeing that the new Eevee evo is about to be announced in Japan.


I haven't been following Pikmin 3 very much. Don't tell me that they still haven't given a release date for that, either! Yikes.


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 13, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I'd love to be optimistic about a Zelda 3DS title being released, but seeing as we are already getting a Wind Waker HD remake, and A new title is under wraps as we speak, I dont expect anything Zelda related. Im going to assume it has to do with miiverse, E-Shop stuff, or a Possible new game. Or just more info about Pokemon.


Miiverse is getting subforums for people you choose to invite now, will definitely come in handy for AC.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 13, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> A blowie? That's it? I'll be getting a piece of ass while we both orgasm to each game. In the voice of Jigsaw "Oh yes, there will be lots orgasms"


What's wrong with a blowie? Some can be VERY outstanding, especially some of the ones people here give to Costello.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 13, 2013)

announce a new metroid which is nothing like other-M NOW


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 13, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> What's wrong with a blowie? Some can be VERY outstanding, especially some of the ones people here give to Costello.


 
What's wrong with good old fashioned buttsex?


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 13, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> What's wrong with good old fashioned buttsex?


Occasional poop splashback.

...yeah.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 13, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> Occasional poop splashback.
> 
> ...yeah.


 
Stop banging dirty girls then brah. That's your problem see?


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 13, 2013)

emigre said:


> I regularly have threesomes with my right and left hands


This thread is starting to get a bit weird


----------



## Dead End (Feb 13, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> This thread is starting to get a bit weird


lol I tried getting it back on topic but that failed. xP


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 13, 2013)

(this thread is getting weird)

I think they'll mention the wiiu spring firmware update as well. Oh, and the next very cheap wiiu vc game (F-zero, IIRC).

EDIT: damn...ninja'ed  by Rizsparky...with pretty much the exact same wording!


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 13, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> This thread is starting to get a bit weird


It could get weirder, be glad I'm not drinking.

SO YEAH VIDEOGAMES!!


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 13, 2013)

This thread started to get disgusting as hell.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 13, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> This thread started to get disgusting as hell.


 
Better discussion than the typical Nintendo Direct overhyping.

HEY GUYS NEW EARTHBOUND GAME RIGHT?


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 13, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Better discussion than the typical Nintendo Direct overhyping.
> 
> *HEY GUYS NEW EARTHBOUND GAME RIGHT?*


I do agree that any disscussion is better than Ninty Direct overhyping. XD 
'Cause seriouly u go everywhere and the predictions they make is mostly nonsense.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 13, 2013)

We better get Eternal Epic Yarn Darkness from this.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> Haven't you heard? Most chicks are into Nintendo!


_No, no, no - Gamer Gurlz._ The _"wouldn't touch it with a 10-foot pole with a rag at the end of it for improved protection" _variety. World of difference there.


----------



## Gagarin (Feb 13, 2013)

WiiU Mini?
3DS XXXL?

New WiiU Zelda, Earthbound, Chronogame, WiiU HD Wii game scaling


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 13, 2013)

Gagarin said:


> WiiU Mini?
> 3DS XXXL?
> 
> New WiiU Zelda, Earthbound, Chronogame, WiiU HD Wii game scaling


You do know that the WiiU has all that and can even make toast, right?


----------



## Gahars (Feb 13, 2013)

Dead End said:


> lol I tried getting it back on topic but that failed. xP


 
So, would you say you've hit a Dead End?


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Feb 13, 2013)

People are starting to realize that Nintendo Direct is no E3 when it comes to announcements


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 13, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> People are starting to realize that Nintendo Direct is no E3 when it comes to announcements


 
Pretty sure it's better.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 13, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> Hmm...I'd be curious to watch it. If for nothing else, to see if they dare to say anything Rayman-related. But I can't: I've got a job to do at that time.


Maybe they'll announce that the e-Shop will offer a Rayman "demo" exclusive for those who preorder the full version digitally ... a demo which will be fully playable except ... maybe ... the last couple levels ...
 ... and then will "update" to the full version on it's official release date. 

Maybe that way they can get around Microsoft's stupid requirement to release them all at the same time.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 13, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> People are starting to realize that Nintendo Direct is no E3 when it comes to announcements


Haha joke post? E3 has been poor for some years running, we have gotten more juice from Nintendo directs and upgrades too like 3DS XL.

Most major titles for 3DS and Wii U have come from ND.


----------



## Rockym (Feb 14, 2013)

Well, with the way the WiiU has been selling, if Reggie is doing the NA one, we'll probably see this:


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 14, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> This thread started to get disgusting as hell.


 
Yeah, nintendo is gross and dirty butts are awesome n_n


----------



## ferofax (Feb 14, 2013)

That makes it 10pm GMT+8. Works fine for me. I hope they announce Miiverse.


----------



## loco365 (Feb 14, 2013)

7AM my time. And I'll be occupied. As usual.

LOOKS LIKE I'LL HAVE TO REARRANGE MY PRIORITIES.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 14, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> People are starting to realize that Nintendo Direct is no E3 when it comes to announcements


Normally they are a lot better, didn't you see the last one? The one that came after last years E3 was a bit "Y U NO SHOW THIS AT E3?".

Nintendo Direct: For gamers.
E3: For investors and stockholders.

Still what with the last one being recent and pretty juicy, I don't expect much HOWEVER there's little on the horizon for the last half the year when it comes to the 3DS so maybe there may be something, who can say but still it's best to just watch these without expecting F-Zero/Pokemon Trading Card Game/StarFox/Metroid Dread etc.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 14, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> Normally they are a lot better, didn't you see the last one? The one that came after last years E3 was a bit "Y U NO SHOW THIS AT E3?".
> 
> Nintendo Direct: For gamers.
> E3: For investors and stockholders.
> ...


With Monster hunter and luigi mansions next month, we don't have many 3DS games for the rest of the year except Pokemon X/Y, animal crossing.

Reasonable expectation:
Looking into Monster Hunter and LM2 the games for next month. Maybe some Fire Emblem stuff.
Release date for Pokemon mystery dungeon
Details on project x Zone and Animal crossing info/dates!
New E-shop games, Nintendo Direct has revealed alot of E-shop games through this.

But since the Wii U direct got new games, likely they want to talk about the 3DS's future so possibly new games either first party and third parties. Localisation of bravely default or dragon-quest. 

Last thought, *GBA virtual console*, because previous direct Wii U version got mentioned, it makes so much sense that 3DS had it too, no?


----------



## ferofax (Feb 14, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Last thought, *GBA virtual console*, because previous direct Wii U version got mentioned, it makes so much sense that 3DS had it too, no?


I get this very distinct feeling that Nintendo's plans for GBA VC is *Wii U only* (not sure if Wii had GBA VC titles), but I would be very glad to be proven wrong. I would also very much like SNES VC on the 3DS, but that could be a bit of a stretch.

If they upped the juicy VC releases, maybe they can tide people over in between major title releases for the 3DS. Juicy, meaning big titles, not just some random less-than-stellar games.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 14, 2013)

ferofax said:


> I get this very distinct feeling that Nintendo's plans for GBA VC is *Wii U only* (not sure if Wii had GBA VC titles), but I would be very glad to be proven wrong. I would also very much like SNES VC on the 3DS, but that could be a bit of a stretch.
> 
> If they upped the juicy VC releases, maybe they can tide people over in between major title releases for the 3DS.


I do hope there is something added to the release schedule for the 3DS. It's quite a let down after LM2 and FE till the after summer time..

What I find kinda odd in the VC business by Nintendo is that some VC is limited to certain consoles/handhelds. Haven't bought any VC from the eShop yet, but having bought PSX titles from PSN, I'd like to see the same strategy being used by Nintendo: if you buy a game from the eShop, you can play it on all consoles that are capable of playing the game (and of course have access to the eShop). Cross platform save sharing would also rock for classic games! (best thing would be to be able to do that via online save storages!)


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 14, 2013)

So the UK one will start in 20 minutes amirite?


Oh yeah right, there's a one hour difference from here. NVM


----------



## heartgold (Feb 14, 2013)

ferofax said:


> I get this very distinct feeling that Nintendo's plans for GBA VC is *Wii U only* (not sure if Wii had GBA VC titles), but I would be very glad to be proven wrong. I would also very much like SNES VC on the 3DS, but that could be a bit of a stretch.
> 
> If they upped the juicy VC releases, maybe they can tide people over in between major title releases for the 3DS.


Nope, no GBA on Wii VC.

Anyhow someone on Neogaf has been going through the private videos on NOA youtube channel. It seems to be about Luigi mansions, Animal crossing and Lego City.



> Nintendo's Youtube Channel has one private video in their "Nintendo Direct" playlist, and three in their "Nintendo 3DS" playlist. There are no private videos in the Wii U playlist.
> 
> Using this on the videos, I can tell that the three videos in the 3DS playlist are for FE:A, LEGO City Undercover, and AC:NL (change the number on the links to 1-3 for thumbnails). The one in the ND playlist is for tomorrow's ND I guess. This is the preview image I get for the ND video:


----------



## rizzod (Feb 14, 2013)

calling it now... it's going to be full of disappointment.


----------



## ferofax (Feb 14, 2013)

Qtis said:


> I do hope there is something added to the release schedule for the 3DS. It's quite a let down after LM2 and FE till the after summer time..
> 
> What I find kinda odd in the VC business by Nintendo is that some VC is limited to certain consoles/handhelds. Haven't bought any VC from the eShop yet, but having bought PSX titles from PSN, I'd like to see the same strategy being used by Nintendo: if you buy a game from the eShop, you can play it on all consoles that are capable of playing the game (and of course have access to the eShop). Cross platform save sharing would also rock for classic games! (best thing would be to be able to do that via online save storages!)


The thing is, I'm not even sure if Nintendo has a dedicated VC team per platform. If only their VC releases worked on a separate time table. Also, I'm pretty sure they have it nailed down that if you want a VC title on two different platforms, that you have to buy each separately. Like, you buy the Wii version and then you buy the 3DS version, or something like that. Not that I'm aware of any VC titles that are available for both platforms.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 14, 2013)

rizzod said:


> calling it now... it's going to be full of disappointment.


Look above. I already posted the disappointment.


----------



## rizzod (Feb 14, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Look above. I already posted the disappointment.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Feb 14, 2013)

Since it's (still) Valentine's, I wonder if it's a port of :



Spoiler: NSFW and/or may contain elements of weeabooness. You have been warned. 






Spoiler:  I mean seriously. NSFW



Custom Maid 3D

Or

Monster Monpiece

Google these at your own risk.

Here are some links if you're too lazy.

http://www.kotaku.com.au/2013/02/penis-powered-controller-looks-familiar/
http://www.kotaku.com.au/2009/09/erotic-game-now-detecting-shapes-oh-dear/
http://www.kotaku.com.au/2012/03/new-game-peripheral-tweets-your-masturbation-stats/
http://www.siliconera.com/2012/11/21/well-monster-monpiece-is-from-compile-heart/


----------



## Giratina3 (Feb 14, 2013)

NINTENDO DIRECT NEWS in Europe!

1) Luigi's Mansion 2 scheduled for a 28th March release in Europe.
2) Mario And Luigi 4 announced. Releasing in Retail and Digital Summer 2013
3) A new entry into the Mario Golf series. Mario Golf World Tour, Releasing Summer 2013
4) New downloadable content for Wii U New Super Luigi U - Releasing somepoint this year.
5) Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate will have Wii U and 3DS XL Bundles on release and the 3DS XL
Circle Pad Pro releases alongside it.
6) Castlevania Lords of Shadow - Mirror of Fate was shown off with a set release date for 8th
March 2013, More story about the blood between the Belmonts and Dracula is revealed in this
title, releases eShop and retail.
7) Fire Emblem - Awakening releases April 19th 2013 in Europe on the eShop and Retail, Fire Emblem Limited Edition coming out aswell.
8) Etrian Odyssey IV Legends of the Titan coming to Europe aswell in Spring 2013.
9) Project X Zone was shown off aswell with a Summer 2013 release.
10) For people who haven't got Legend of Zelda - Ocarina of Time 3D - for a limited time only it's available to download at a reduced price of £19.99 [Holy crud] Starts 3PM today.
11) Splash or Crash - New Puzzle game releasing 28th February.
12) Code of Princess finally hitting Europe; Online co-op - Releasing Spring 2013.
13) New Inazuma Eleven 3DS games coming out soon - Summer 2013
14) Pokémon X/Y were briefly shown off.
14) Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Gates to Infinity coming to Europe! Releasing May 17th 2013. Both downloadable and retail.
15) Animal Crossing New Leaf releasing June 14th 2013. Both downloadable and retail.
16) New Mario Vs Donkey Kong game announced for 3DS; Spring 2013 release
17) Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D coming out this Summer on Nintendo 3DS; Video on eShop later today.

Phew... That's everything... What a Direct!!


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 14, 2013)

Can't wait for New Super Luigi U.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 14, 2013)

Animal Crossing New leaf available on June 9 for NA


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2013)

They showed some Donkey Kong Returns 3D for the 3DS on the Japanese stream, just so you guys know.


----------



## Forstride (Feb 14, 2013)

*JUNE 9TH MOTHERFUCKERS!  WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!*


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 14, 2013)

looks like I picked the perfect time to get a 3ds, glad I waited for the XL


----------



## Giratina3 (Feb 14, 2013)

Everyone keep checking my previous post for updates about Nintendo Direct in Europe! I'm updating every moment something new is announced and shown off.
That's it.... All of the Direct has aired, and I've accounted for everything they've shown off.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 14, 2013)

rizzod said:


> calling it now... it's going to be full of disappointment.


guess you were wrong


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> guess you were wrong


Nope, actually he was right on the money. I guess that one new _good_ game _(Mario & Luigi)_ is always a good thing but overall it was just more of what we already know plus some release dates.


----------



## Hero-Link (Feb 14, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Look above. I already posted the disappointment.


 
see the disappointment?

yeah... I guess nintendo learned from the previous nintendo directs, WHAT to show and WHAT NOT to show.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 14, 2013)

http://gematsu.com/2013/02/donkey-kong-country-returns-3d-announced-for-3ds

Never played the Wii version so I'll get it.


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 14, 2013)

Donkey Kong Returns 3D?


----------



## Terenigma (Feb 14, 2013)

Giratina3 said:


> NINTENDO DIRECT NEWS in Europe!
> 
> *6) Castlevania Lords of Shadow - Mirror of Fate was shown off with a set release date for 8th*
> *March 2013, More story about the blood between the Belmonts and Dracula is revealed in this*
> ...


 
^ Awesome. (TY for doing the list)
In regard to #10, did they say when that starts? I'm gonna take advantage of that for sure.


----------



## SpaceJump (Feb 14, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> Donkey Kong Returns 3D?


The return of Donkey Kong? Fuck it Nintendo, where's Samus?


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 14, 2013)

Ooooh an XL bundle for EU. XD


----------



## Giratina3 (Feb 14, 2013)

Terenigma said:


> ^ Awesome. (TY for doing the list)
> In regard to #10, did they say when that starts? I'm gonna take advantage of that for sure.


Look on the eShop, There's a little thing saying about a sale.
Only til the 21st February 2013, So get it while you can!
Starts at 3PM today apparently... So 5 minutes from now.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 14, 2013)

Forstride said:


> I've already given up hope for an AC:NL release date before E3, so I'm not going to get optimistic for whatever is announced/talked about.


Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeell...


----------



## Giratina3 (Feb 14, 2013)

Can someone add my list to the front page? So people don't have to scrummage through the topic to find the news?
Since the Direct ended, It's best to add the key-points to the 1st page.


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 14, 2013)

SpaceJump said:


> The return of Donkey Kong? Fuck it Nintendo, where's Samus?


Donkey>Samus


----------



## pasc (Feb 14, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> Donkey>Samus


Imagine Samus vs. Donkey Kong, now try answering that question again


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> Donkey>Samus


Uhh... no.

Amazingly strong _female_ in _power armor_ who kicks ass _in space_ > Ape

Where are your priorities, bro?


----------



## rizzod (Feb 14, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> guess you were wrong


meh, twas okay.


----------



## pasc (Feb 14, 2013)

> 1) Luigi's Mansion 2 scheduled for a 28th March release in Europe.
> 2) Mario And Luigi 4 announced. Releasing in Retail and Digital Summer 2013
> 3) A new entry into the Mario Golf series. Mario Golf World Tour, Releasing Summer 2013
> 4) New downloadable content for Wii U New Super Luigi U - Releasing somepoint this year.
> ...


 
My money, where is it goooing ?


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Uhh... no.
> 
> Amazingly strong _female_ in _power armor_ who kicks ass _in space_ > Ape
> 
> Where are your priorities, bro?


Ape, Ape, Ape,Ape,Ape,Ape,Ape,Ape,Ape!!!


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 14, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> Ape, Ape, Ape,Ape,Ape,Ape,Ape,Ape,Ape!!!


Yes, it's funny to think you would prefer a character named* ASS* KONG! XD


----------



## porkiewpyne (Feb 14, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Ooooh an XL bundle for EU. XD


Dayum that looks beyond awesome. Might actually get this one.


----------



## JeySee (Feb 14, 2013)

SpaceJump said:


> The return of Donkey Kong? Fuck it Nintendo, where's Samus?


Be careful with your wishes, or the only Metroid we'll see for the next few years is Metroid: Other M 3DS.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 14, 2013)

at least animal crossing has a release date now, something to look forward too.


----------



## Giratina3 (Feb 14, 2013)

Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D first footage apparently.


----------



## Flame (Feb 14, 2013)

I WANT MORE!!


GIVE ME MORE GAMES NINTENDO!! MORE POKEMON!! MORE ZELDA!!! MORE METROID!! MORE!!!


MORE!!


----------



## porkiewpyne (Feb 14, 2013)

Was watching halfway then BAAAAM!! Internet DCed. :\ Oh well.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2013)

Giratina3 said:


> Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D first footage apparently.


Wow, it's Donkey Kong Returns, except in _3D!_

_Portendo3DS ;O;_


----------



## Giratina3 (Feb 14, 2013)

For those wanting to take advantage of the Zelda : Ocarina of Time 3D Price-Cut.
The eShop is now selling it for £19.99 til the 21st February 2013!
Get it while you can if you do not already own this fantastic remake.


----------



## spinal_cord (Feb 14, 2013)

DKR3D better have much better controls than the Wii version  I'm not throwing my 3DS around to jump n roll or something stupid like that.

Anyway, where the hell is DKC VC for 3DS Dammit!!


----------



## Flame (Feb 14, 2013)

I liked the look of that new "game freak" game.


----------



## Giratina3 (Feb 14, 2013)

Flame said:


> I liked the look of that new game freak game.


Harmoknight?

Looks like I missed a few things....

*Mario and Luigi - Dream Team* is the name of the new Mario and Luigi game.
*Mario Vs Donkey Kong Mini's - On the Move* is the name of the new Mario Vs Donkey Kong game coming exclusively to 3DS eShop.

These names were shown in the American Nintendo Direct.
However they were not shown in the European one; Perhaps we'll get different names.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 14, 2013)

Circle Pad Pro for a 3DS XL? Like the thing couldn't get any more portable! :3

As for the games, pre-ordered Fire Emblem in January, but may change it to the Limited edition.
Luigi's Mansion, don't know about it. I've got the first one for GC, but haven't played it yet.
Monster Hunter, never gotten into the series.
Castlevania I may pre-order.
Etrian Odyssey seems interesting, may have played the games on the DS ages ago (not sure since I kind corrupted my memory cards).
Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D doesn't really interest me personally as I've got the Wii version.
May try the Animal Crossing game, but not pre-ordering.
Mario and Luigi 4 may interest me, but the games have been less and less appealing between releases.

Why no love for Advance Wars? I'd be willing to pre-order if they made a new one ;___;


----------



## Flame (Feb 14, 2013)

Giratina3 said:


> Harmoknight?


 
yeah, I think so, that's the one.


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 14, 2013)

Are the US eshop sales coming to the EU eshop too?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 14, 2013)

Maybe it's because I just woke up and a little cranky, but I thought that Nintendo Direct was underwhelming to be honest. Not bad, but not great like the WiiU one.

But it's also because I don't care for a lot of the titles. Titles like Mario Golf, Mario and Luigi, Fire Emblem. Iono, nothing really appealed to me.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 14, 2013)

Updated the OP with new games and E-shop games.

Yeah DKCR3D and Mario&Luigi RPG4, can't wait.


----------



## Giratina3 (Feb 14, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> Are the US eshop sales coming to the EU eshop too?


Probably at some point, but they didn't say so in the Direct so I assume not right now


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 14, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> Are the US eshop sales coming to the EU eshop too?


 
e-shop sales?

Eur has had quite a few sales every few weeks
this week Zelda is £19.99/€29.99


----------



## Harsky (Feb 14, 2013)

Not that surprised that Donkey Kong Country Returns could be made into 3D. There was a lot of potential 3D moments when I played the Wii version. Personally, I'm just hoping they don't try to implement the shake function from the console to the 3DS version. 

Also, still waiting for Retro Studio's "game that everyone wants them to work on" that they teased about. Surely this isn't it?


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 14, 2013)

Giratina3 said:


> Probably at some point, but they didn't say so in the Direct so I assume not right now





Pong20302000 said:


> e-shop sales?
> 
> Eur has had quite a few sales every few weeks
> this week Zelda is £19.99/€29.99


Was going to buy a few eshop titles but might wait for a while, already had OoT but that is a cracking price!


----------



## Giratina3 (Feb 14, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> e-shop sales?
> 
> Eur has had quite a few sales every few weeks
> this week Zelda is £19.99/€29.99








I believe this is what he's referring to?


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 14, 2013)

This direct was so so, the only real news was Mario and Luigi aside from release dates, some smaller DL games and a port.


----------



## Giratina3 (Feb 14, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> This direct was so so, the only real news was Mario and Luigi aside from release dates, some smaller DL games and a port.


Jeeez I'd have to disagree with this.
It's one of the more better Nintendo Directs they've done.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 14, 2013)

Giratina3 said:


> I believe this is what he's referring to?


 
sounds like the USA version of Eur one we had end of 2012

Pullblox (Reduced from £5.40 to £4.49 for one week)
Colours! 3D (Reduced from £5.40 to £4.49 for one week)
SpeedThru: Potzol’s Puzzle (Reduced from £5.40 to £4.09 for one week)
Let’s Golf 3D (Reduced from £5.40 to £1.79 for one week)
Art of Balance TOUCH! (Reduced from £6.30 to £4.49 for one week)
Marvel Pinball 3D (Reduced from £6.29 / €6.99 to £4.49 / €4.99 for one week)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 14, 2013)

Harsky said:


> Not that surprised that Donkey Kong Country Returns could be made into 3D. There was a lot of potential 3D moments when I played the Wii version. Personally, I'm just hoping they don't try to implement the shake function from the console to the 3DS version.
> 
> Also, still waiting for Retro Studio's "game that everyone wants them to work on" that they teased about. Surely this isn't it?


 
Well I never got to play the original before, so it's nice that I can now. Might give it a shot, always a softy for sidescrolling platformers. It'd be nice if they brought out the original Donkey Kong Country for WiiU for free or something.


Giratina3 said:


> I believe this is what he's referring to?


 
I already have three of those games, Bit Trip on Steam, and I'm not that interested in crashmo/pushmo. And Fractured Soul I'll probably never play...


----------



## Giratina3 (Feb 14, 2013)

Just a heads up but the Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D Video is on the eShop right now.
This is coming from Europe.


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 14, 2013)

Donkey Kong 3DS trailer is up on the eshop!
EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## Giratina3 (Feb 14, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> Donkey Kong 3DS trailer is up on the eshop!


Snap I ninja'd you


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Nope, actually he was right on the money. I guess that one new _good_ game _(Mario & Luigi)_ is always a good thing but overall it was just more of what we already know plus some release dates.


only one good game??

Mario And Luigi 4
New downloadable content for Wii U New Super Luigi U
Castlevania Lords of Shadow
New Mario Vs Donkey Kong game
Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D


----------



## Bluetank (Feb 14, 2013)

Giratina3 said:


> NINTENDO DIRECT NEWS in Europe!


Wow NoA gave us under half of that list in their Direct. Can't believe we didn't even get a 3DS bundle, I would of gotten the Monster Hunter one just for the black 3DSXL.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> only one good game??
> 
> Mario And Luigi 4 <--- *That's the good game*
> New downloadable content for Wii U New Super Luigi U *<--- That's not a new game. The man said it himself - it's a mod for the existing levels starring Luigi. *
> ...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 14, 2013)

When you gonna stop trollin'?


----------



## emigre (Feb 14, 2013)

Christ the game line up is bloody appalling.

Y NO GAEMS?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm just saying that it failed to impress, I'm not trolling, it's my opinion. I watched the whole thing, in fact, I also watched the post-stream shows for Japan, Europe and the US.


----------



## Giratina3 (Feb 14, 2013)

emigre said:


> Christ the game line up is bloody appalling.
> 
> Y NO GAEMS?


I was waiting for this...


----------



## heartgold (Feb 14, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> only one good game??
> 
> Mario And Luigi 4
> New downloadable content for Wii U New Super Luigi U
> ...


Don't forget Dillon's Rolling Western: The Last Ranger.


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 14, 2013)

Woah, the DKCR3D trailer has spotpass notifications! That must mean it will get updated. Colour me impressed.


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 14, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> only one good game??
> 
> Mario And Luigi 4 *OHYES*
> New downloadable content for Wii U New Super Luigi U  *DLC*
> ...


Those are eShop games, games we already knew about and a port. Don't get me wrong I love to finally have release dates for some awesome looking games but the direct was just, nice.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Don't forget Dillon's Rolling Western: The Last Ranger.


I must've missed that, on which stream was it? I was sort of jumping from one to the other to get the region-exclusive info.


----------



## Giratina3 (Feb 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I must've missed that, on which stream was it? I was sort of jumping from one to the other to get the region-exclusive info.


American Stream


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2013)

Giratina3 said:


> American Stream


Well, that makes it _two good things_ on the Direct then. I'll have to wait for a Youtube version and have a look.


----------



## granville (Feb 14, 2013)

DKC Returns without waggle, rejoice all. Not that you couldn't already do that with either cheats or emulators, but it's still a portable version with 3D so cool. Plus it looks like a rare GOOD port of a Wii game.

Mario & Luigi 4 looks fun so far. I both liked and disliked the third one (loved Bowser's gameplay and anything that happens outside of his body, didn't like the parts that happened inside though).

There's supposed to be a brand new Zelda game in the works for 3DS as well, announced last year I believe. Guess they're waiting until E3 for that though.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm just saying that it failed to impress, I'm not trolling, it's my opinion. I watched the whole thing, in fact, I also watched the post-stream shows for Japan, Europe and the US.


Failed to impress? What were you expecting....Nintendo to announce big AAA games every direct? lol

This is good. More than impressive in terms of what the expectations were.

We got Mario&Luigi RPG 4 and a whole lot of new E-shop titles, release dates of upcoming games and DKCR3D.

Now EU has Monster Hunter, Fire emblem awakening, Luigi mansions 2, Mario&LuigiRPG4, DonkeyKong, Animal crossing, Pokemon x and Y, project x Zone for 2013. My wallet bleeds.  Still more to come...


----------



## Giratina3 (Feb 14, 2013)

granville said:


> DKC Returns without waggle, rejoice all. Not that you couldn't already do that with either cheats or emulators, but it's still a portable version with 3D so cool. Plus it looks like a rare GOOD port of a Wii game.
> 
> Mario & Luigi 4 looks fun so far. I both liked and disliked the third one (loved Bowser's gameplay and anything that happens outside of his body, didn't like the parts that happened inside though).


There's one boss fight I really hated in that game, and it happened inside Bowser's body... So I can see why you hated it... In my opinion it's much harder inside than out.


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 14, 2013)

Qtis said:


> Mario and Luigi 4 may interest me, but the games have been less and less appealing between releases.


bowser´s inside story was the best


----------



## Giratina3 (Feb 14, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Failed to impress? What were you expecting....Nintendo to announce big AAA games every direct? lol
> 
> This is good. More than impressive in terms of what the expectations were.
> 
> ...


I know how you feel man...
My poor wallet is gonna be going into overdrive mode.
SPEND SPEND SPEND! 2013... My wallet will be empty at the end of the year xD


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Failed to impress? What were you expecting....Nintendo to announce big AAA games every direct? lol


To be honest, I think they should tone it down a bit with the amount of Nintendo Directs. Soon they'll start reporting that their developers _"added a new texture and it's kinda neat, here, have a look!"_.

When a huge international company hypes up a stream that they are preparing for simultaneous viewing worldwide with exclusive content for each region at the end of it, you sort of expect to see a little bit more than just the games you already know about - otherwise they're wasting everyone's time.

Now, don't get me wrong - _Mario and Luigi 4 sounds great_ and I was already pretty fond of Luigi's Mansion 2 but I'm not sure if the amount of stuff they're showing necessitates all this meticulous preparation.

Then again, this is something we've learned to expect from Direct - _news-worthy annoucements are pretty scarce on it _since the "service" started.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> To be honest, I think they should tone it down a bit with the amount of Nintendo Direct's. Soon they'll start reporting that their developers _"added a new texture and it's kinda neat, here, have a look!"_.


 
I know what you mean, Nintendo is recording directs on a monthly basis so we know they won't be revealing all hidden developments until the time is right and Nintendo directs happen often.

Speaking of which, there's a third party direct next week.


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> When a huge international company hypes up a stream


Nintendo never hyped this one up, it got announced yesterday and a globally available news stream doesn't necessarily mean it's big important news. Whenever they hyped something up they delivered what we wanted, like with the pokémon direct.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2013)

heartgold said:


> I know what you mean, Nintendo is recording directs on a monthly basis so we know they won't be revealing all hidden developments until the time is right and Nintendo directs happen often.
> 
> Speaking of which, there's a third party direct next week.


To be honest I was sort-of expecting info on Pokemon X/Y, as that actually does interest me... but hey, what can you do?


----------



## Flame (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm still shocked that game freak is doing a game which is not pokemon.


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 14, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Failed to impress? What were you expecting....Nintendo to announce big AAA games every direct? lol
> 
> This is good. More than impressive in terms of what the expectations were.
> 
> ...


 
Goodbye sweet savings


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 14, 2013)

Flame said:


> I'm still shocked that game freak is doing a game which is not pokemon.


 
They've done a bunch of games that are not Pokemon...


----------



## Giratina3 (Feb 14, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> Goodbye sweet savings


My bank account will get a big hit....


----------



## Forstride (Feb 14, 2013)

Everyone seems to be forgetting about Mario Golf: World Tour.  Yeah, it's just a sports game, but it looks pretty cool.

Also, the NSMB U DLC is pretty big news.  80 brand new levels?  Hell yes!


----------



## Giratina3 (Feb 14, 2013)

Forstride said:


> Everyone seems to be forgetting about Mario Golf: World Tour. Yeah, it's just a sports game, but it looks pretty cool.
> 
> Also, the NSMB U DLC is pretty big news. 80 brand new levels? Hell yes!


I can't wait for it to be honest.
It should have online multiplayer and if they really want to boost sales, remixing the tracks from Mario Golf 64; and the courses in a "Retro Mode" of some kind would make me so happy.
Playing as Plum again will be awesome too, She doesn't get enough screen time, She BETTER be in this game.


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 14, 2013)

I thought it was a good showing, I especially liked the Limited Edition Fire Emblem 3DS XL.

I may purchase it even though I've recently purchased a 3DS XL,  I'm gonna purchase Fire Emblem anyway and it comes with it pre-installed.


----------



## Rockym (Feb 14, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> only one good game??
> 
> Mario And Luigi 4
> New downloadable content for Wii U New Super Luigi U
> ...


 
Don't forget Mario Golf 3DS!!!  The 3DS direct today blew the WiiU one out of the water.  Now with Mario and Luigi 4, hopefully Miyamoto will keep his big yap shut about the story so it doesn't get ruined like Paper Mario.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm actually pretty impressed by how well ported DKCR seems to be, I'll be picking that one up since I didn't play the original.

Probably just that though, I can see the decent lineup but nothing that feels like it should be a priority over any other game.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 14, 2013)

Rockym said:


> Don't forget Mario Golf 3DS!!! The 3DS direct today blew the WiiU one out of the water. Now with Mario and Luigi 4, hopefully Miyamoto will keep his big yap shut about the story so it doesn't get ruined like Paper Mario.


not into golf games even if it is mario


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 14, 2013)

Damn it, Nintendo. 

Why is Europe getting the superior Fire Emblem: Awakening bundle?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 14, 2013)

Rockym said:


> Don't forget Mario Golf 3DS!!! The 3DS direct today blew the WiiU one out of the water. Now with Mario and Luigi 4, hopefully Miyamoto will keep his big yap shut about the story so it doesn't get ruined like Paper Mario.


 
...You must be new to gaming.


Bladexdsl said:


> not into golf games even if it is mario


Me either, I just don't find them fun at all. More boring than anything to be honest; the only sport game I liked involving Mario was the tennis game on the GameCube.


----------



## Rockym (Feb 14, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> ...You must be new to gaming.


 
Not at all, I've been gaming since the 70s.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 14, 2013)

I just realized how misleading this threads title is. Nintendo direct is perpetually tomorrow.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 14, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Damn it, Nintendo.
> 
> Why is Europe getting the superior Fire Emblem: Awakening bundle?


 
Well, taking into account that the game was announced in Europe several months before being officially announced in America, I find it fair that we get a bonus in return for getting the game later.
Tbh I'm quite happy that they'll give us the same DLC Japan got, and apparently the same way too, since the first DLC episode was also free in Japan from April 19th to 31st May... However it's weird that the release date in Europe is the same as the one in Japan last year... Perhaps they delayed it to be released in Europe at this time, so they release the DLC in the same dates they were released in Japan during the last year.
Still, it saddens me I'll have to wait two full months now. 

Well, I'll still have Etrian Odyssey and Monster Hunter during the spring so I'm quite happy that Etrian didn't take as long as most people were expecting (like me, the earliest I'd expect would be Summer).

I actually enjoyed this Nintendo Direct, which I watched during robotics classes in college (well, we weren't doing anything anyway).


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 14, 2013)

sniff sniff
Nintendo lied to me
sniff they said first quarter
I feel betrayed  BETRAYED!


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 14, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> I just realized how misleading this threads title is. Nintendo direct is perpetually tomorrow.


Today is yesterday's tomorrow, and tomorrow will be yesterday's day after tomorrow. Dates are always much better.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 14, 2013)

Gagarin said:


> WiiU Mini?
> 3DS XXXL?
> 
> New WiiU Zelda, Earthbound, Chronogame, WiiU HD Wii game scaling


na wii me + u
3ds super xL (unique feature it fits in you pocket do to it being half the size with twice the cost)


----------



## Flame (Feb 14, 2013)

Rockym said:


> Not at all, I've been gaming since the 70s.


 
70's, damn! how old are you? do you remember invention of the wheel.


----------



## Rockym (Feb 14, 2013)

Flame said:


> 70's, damn! how old are you? do you remember invention of the wheel.


Hehe, I'm 45.  Don't remember the invention of the Wheel, but I sure remember when I got my Atari 2600 for my 11th birthday.


----------



## Flame (Feb 14, 2013)

Rockym said:


> Hehe, I'm 45. Don't remember the invention of the Wheel, but I sure remember when I got my Atari 2600 for my 11th birthday.


 
do you still have your Atari, if so.


----------



## Janthran (Feb 14, 2013)

So what was it about?


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 14, 2013)

Janthran said:


> So what was it about?


3DS and WII U new games


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> 3DS and WII U new games


Not a single new WiiU game, just Luigi DLC for New Super Mario Bros. U and Zelda Open Community on MiiVerse, unless you count Monster Hunter Unlimited as _"new"_... unless I missed something.


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 14, 2013)

without me watching it, did they expand on NSLBU? what does it involve?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm rather pissed about the 3DS XL + PkmnMD/DarkMoon promo they're doing.  Thank you, Nintendo, for fucking over the early adopters of the XL.  Make it really hard to justify buying these things sometimes.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> without me watching it, did they expand on NSLBU? what does it involve?


It's a retail ROM hack.  Quite seriously, too - _"you traverse the 80 levels of NSMBU which were altered to create a unique Luigi adventure"._


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> It's a retail ROM hack.  Quite seriously, too - _"you traverse the 80 levels of NSMBU which were altered to create a unique Luigi adventure"._


iso hack the wii u uses ISO


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> iso hack the wii u uses ISO


I was doing a funny. 

And by the way, WiiU discs are not dump-able yet, so no ISO images to speak of, mister.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I was doing a funny.
> 
> And by the way, WiiU discs are not dump-able yet, so no ISO images to speak of, mister.


nintendo can dump their own games (sorry to kill your fun)


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> nintendo can dump their own games (sorry to kill your fun)


In that case they sure as hell won't store it as ISO's, they'll use their native formats.

Sorry to kill your attempts to be a party pooper.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 14, 2013)

GreatZimkogway said:


> I'm rather pissed about the 3DS XL + PkmnMD/DarkMoon promo they're doing.  Thank you, Nintendo, for fucking over the early adopters of the XL.  Make it really hard to justify buying these things sometimes.


I know, right?  God forbid they give shit away.

And man, did you know that sometimes game companies _lower prices_?  WHAT ASSHOLES!  I mean some people had to pay $60 for a game, when later buyers could get it for less... fuck you, video game companies.

</snark>


----------



## Rockym (Feb 14, 2013)

Flame said:


> do you still have your Atari, if so.


 
Yep, I still have all my gaming hardware.  2600, 5200, NES (Front and Top), Game Boy Orig, SNES, Game Boy Color, N64, PS1(Orig and slim), PS2(Orig and slim), GCN, GBA, GBA SP,  DS Orig, DS Lite, Wii, PS3, 360, DSi XL, 3DS, 3DS XL, and Wii U.  I think that covers them lol.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> In that case they sure as hell won't store it as ISO's, they'll use their native formats.
> 
> Sorry to kill your attempts to be a party pooper.


well well well
you pooped the party pooper WELL DONE


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 14, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I know, right? God forbid they give shit away.
> 
> And man, did you know that sometimes game companies _lower prices_? WHAT ASSHOLES! I mean some people had to pay $60 for a game, when later buyers could get it for less... fuck you, video game companies.
> 
> </snark>


 
Pointless sarcasm aside, I don't believe any of these games have lowered in price much.  But you completely, COMPLETELY, miss the point.  It's them giving shit to people who don't even have one yet, and leaving the people who supported in the first place in the dust.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 14, 2013)

GreatZimkogway said:


> I'm rather pissed about the 3DS XL + PkmnMD/DarkMoon promo they're doing. Thank you, Nintendo, for fucking over the early adopters of the XL. Make it really hard to justify buying these things sometimes.


 
That's what you get for being an early adopter - you give up future deals/sales/bundles/etc. in exchange for using it sooner. That's the name of the game.



Spoiler


----------



## Flame (Feb 14, 2013)

Rockym said:


> Yep, I still have all my gaming hardware. 2600, 5200, NES (Front and Top), Game Boy Orig, SNES, Game Boy Color, N64, PS1(Orig and slim), PS2(Orig and slim), GCN, GBA, GBA SP, DS Orig, DS Lite, Wii, PS3, 360, DSi XL, 3DS, 3DS XL, and Wii U. I think that covers them lol.


 
DAMN!, I would have been like you too, but my mum thought that my sega megadrive was too old and she put it in the bin. BUT one day I'm going to have an collection like yours, If not better.

you should post your collection in this thread.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/what-rare-collectable-games-do-you-own.342783/


and may I ask why don't you have a PSP?


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 14, 2013)

DKC 3D
Mario & Luigi RPG 4 (to be honest I'd rather it was in the same 2D style as before)
Mario Golf 3DS (hopefully better than the lacklustre Mario Tennis...hopefully the RPG mode is back but I doubt it. Still I really like the graphic style.)
Band Brothers 3DS

Yeah I need a new 3DS now! I've so far been left a bit unimpressed with the 3DS and the likes of Mario 3D Land haven't really made me miss owning a 3DS. Might grab a Fire Emblem edition as it looks fancy and I really want to play that game too.

I wish Nintendo would go back to the GBA style Mario & Donkey Kong rather than the Mini's games. Two was more than enough and I'm hankering for another old school DK game, sure it'll never be anywhere near as good as the GB remake but I'd love a new one all the same.

Funny how a side character like Luigi is getting so much love for having his 30th Anniversary and yet Metroid, Donkey Kong, Zelda and even Mario got so little (in some cases nothing at all). Nothing for the 20th Anniversary of StarFox either.


----------



## zanfire (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm confused, I thought this direct was supposed to be about wii U's 3rd party support and it turned out to be mostly about 3ds stuff (which I'm glad about, don't get me wrong) but I really wanted them to show us some non nintendo exclusives for me to feel less crappy about getting this system. Looks like it will join my Wii in collecting dust for a while.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2013)

zanfire said:


> I'm confused, I thought this direct was supposed to be about wii U's 3rd party support and it turned out to be mostly about 3ds stuff.


That one is still coming up.


----------



## zanfire (Feb 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> That one is still coming up.


 
oh, didn't know that, thought they said "the next one" was gonna be about that. Do they have any time frame on when it's coming?


----------



## Rydian (Feb 14, 2013)

GreatZimkogway said:


> Pointless sarcasm aside, I don't believe any of these games have lowered in price much.


Not being specific to the 3DS.



GreatZimkogway said:


> But you completely, COMPLETELY, miss the point.  It's them giving shit to people who don't even have one yet, and leaving the people who supported in the first place in the dust.


And users who buy a system later get it $20 off and such.

Hell, I bought Borderlands 1 with all the DLC as a pack for $25 on Steam.

So Fuck Steam and Ubisoft for selling bundles with DLC cheaper than the original game!  I mean HOW DARE THEY give people how buy later MORE stuff, right?


----------



## Ethevion (Feb 14, 2013)

Donkey Kong Returns 3D! That is officially on the top of my list now!


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> It's a retail ROM hack.  Quite seriously, too - _"you traverse the 80 levels of NSMBU which were altered to create a unique Luigi adventure"._


 
You mean you can play NSMBU as luigi ...   a novel idea where did they think of such a thing...


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> You mean you can play NSMBU as luigi ... a novel idea where did they think of such a thing...


It's unclear what they mean by _"altered levels"_ - it may be something fun, it may be pretty lame. Iwata did say that the development is _"comparable to the development of a full game" _but in the context of _New Super Mario Bros._ that doesn't really say much.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> It's unclear what they mean by _"altered levels"_ - it may be something fun, it may be pretty lame. Iwata did say that the development is _"comparable to the development of a full game" _but in the context of _New Super Mario Bros._ that doesn't really say much.


 
They're new levels. So yeah, a ROM hack, but 80 new levels all together. I wonder if that means Star Road levels too...


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> They're new levels. So yeah, a ROM hack, but 80 new levels all together. I wonder if that means Star Road levels too...


The way I understood it, it'll be the same _"Worlds"_ as in Super Mario Bros. U, just altered to be unique.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 14, 2013)

I believe they meant the overworld maps would remain the same, but the levels are all changed for Luigi (I'm guessing Luigi plays slightly different).

There's a few images in the press pack, but I don't have the game so I can't compare.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 14, 2013)

Mario and Luigi 4, yessssss! This is the game I was anticipating from the moment the 3DS was reveleaed. I absolutely adored all three previous entries and the artstyle seems to have transitioned into 3D without losing much charm.



























But uh Harmoknight, Dillon's Rolling Western: TLR, and that Mario golf game look nice.

Oh and I'll finally get to play Donkey Kong Country Returns without that annoying waggle to roll!



Foxi4 said:


> It's a retail ROM hack.  Quite seriously, too - _"you traverse the 80 levels of NSMBU which were altered to create a unique Luigi adventure"._


...It's DLC, not a retail game.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2013)

soulx said:


> ...It's DLC, not a retail game.


We all know it's DLC soulx.


> *retail *_(Adjective)_
> 
> Of, or relating to the _(actual or figurative)_ sale of goods or services directly to individuals.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> We all know it's DLC soulx.


Mistook that as you thinking it was a retail store release as a separate game.

But I would expect those levels to be like Super Mario 3D Land's bonus 8 worlds. While most of them were based off existing levels, they changed just enough that they were like new levels with different objectives (get all the purple coins or whatever).


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 14, 2013)

I would have loved some Zelda news, but I wasn't really expecting it, so overall I was pretty happy with this Nintendo Direct.
Pretty happy about getting more content in NSMBU as well


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2013)

soulx said:


> But I would expect those levels to be like Super Mario 3D Land's bonus 8 worlds. While most of them were based off existing levels, they changed just enough that they were like new levels with different objectives (get all the purple coins or whatever).


As long as it's entertaining and unique in comparison to the original I have no gripes with it whatsoever.


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 14, 2013)

I Can't Believe They Are Going To Make Us Hunt Those (A) Blocks Again.....


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2013)

soulx said:


> Mario and Luigi 4, yessssss! This is the game I was anticipating from the moment the 3DS was reveleaed. I absolutely adored all three previous entries and the artstyle seems to have transitioned into 3D without losing much charm.


That is true, it looks pretty nice. I really enjoyed _Bowser's Inside Story*_ and when I get my own 3DS, this is one of the games I'd like to play.


> Oh and I'll finally get to play Donkey Kong Country Returns without that annoying waggle to roll!


We can't be sure of that, doesn't the 3DS have an accelerometer? 








*Hory Sheet! Foxi enjoyed a Mario game!


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> That is true, it looks pretty nice. I really enjoyed _Bowser's Inside Story*_ and when I get my own 3DS, this is one of the games I'd like to play.
> *We can't be sure of that, doesn't the 3DS have an accelerometer?*
> 
> 
> ...


I will laugh if they bring back the* wiggle wiggle*. XD


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> I will laugh if they bring back the* wiggle wiggle*. XD


I think this is appropriate here:


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 14, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> I will laugh if they bring back the* wiggle wiggle*. XD


Not happening with a game that even has 3D in the title, in the footage they showed that the player can use the X button instead during the punching sequences.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I think this is appropriate here:
> -video-


I see where you put your WiiMote, but where is the place for the 3DS? O___O


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Not happening with a game that even has 3D in the title, in the footage they showed that the player can use the X button instead during the punching sequences.


I hope we'll at least have the option to use *wiggling* instead when the 3D is off. 



Qtis said:


> I see where you put your WiiMote, but where is the place for the 3DS? O___O


I have a _huge package_, don't question my logic.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 14, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Not happening with a game that even has 3D in the title, in the footage they showed that the player can use the X button instead during the punching sequences.


Yes thx Captain obvious. XD


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 14, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Yes thx Captain obvious. XD


My job here is done kiddo, remember eating your veggies can have health benefits!

*swoosh*


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 14, 2013)

from the looks of Mario and Luigi 4 you're in someones dream, maybe luigi's?


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 14, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> from the looks of Mario and Luigi 4 you're in someones dream, maybe luigi's?


There can only be one captain obvious in this thread, get out!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 14, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> There can only be one captain obvious in this thread, get out!


 

you can be captain c*** instead


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> My job here is done kiddo, remember eating your veggies can have health benefits!
> 
> *swoosh*


If not *wiggle *then perhaps *shake*...?


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> If not *wiggle *then perhaps *shake*...?


We need a 3DS ass strap for counting your shakes.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 14, 2013)

"since we declared EAR of Luigi"
I loled at that


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> If not *wiggle *then perhaps *shake*...?


 
I am seriously getting tired of this shit. It's annoying. It's stupid. At least with Gangnam Style when it caught on it was actually catchy, this is just retarded. Hell this is the best tweet I've seen about it from someone asking Nathan Barnatt, who does dance videos:


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I am seriously getting tired of this shit. It's annoying. It's stupid. At least with Gangnam Style when it caught on it was actually catchy, this is just retarded. Hell this is the best tweet I've seen about it from someone asking Nathan Barnatt, who does dance videos.


Don't be a sour puss. _"Being annoying" _is the whole point of those videos.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 14, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I am seriously getting tired of this shit. It's annoying. It's stupid. At least with Gangnam Style when it caught on it was actually catchy, this is just retarded. Hell this is the best tweet I've seen about it from someone asking Nathan Barnatt, who does dance videos:


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 14, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I am seriously getting tired of this shit*. It's annoying. It's stupid.* At least with Gangnam Style when it caught on it was actually catchy, this is just retarded. Hell this is the best tweet I've seen about it from someone asking Nathan Barnatt, who does dance videos:


We all know it's stupid and retarded. That's the whole point of it actually. 
Lighten up.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Don't be a sour puss. _"Being annoying" _is the whole point of those videos.


 
The only time "Harlem Shake" should be good, is when it's about The Harlem Globetrotters, kthnxbi


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 14, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> you can be captain c*** instead


Well excuuuuse me princess!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 14, 2013)

From the Mario Golf segment.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 14, 2013)

What I learned from Nintendo Direct.
There is a new religion starting June 9th




And a Luigi Sex Simulator cuming to the 3DS.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> What I learned from Nintendo Direct.
> There is a new religion starting June 9th


...'amma gonna repost something here.





Thank you for your attention, that is all.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 14, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> What I learned from Nintendo Direct.
> There is a new religion starting June 9th


 
They're Animal Crossing over to the other side.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...'amma gonna repost something here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.destructoid.com/iwata-women-sure-do-love-that-animal-crossing-videogame-242005.phtml

So more like, Animal Crossing = Chick Magnet.


----------



## Janthran (Feb 14, 2013)

Gahars said:


> They're Animal Crossing over to the other side.


Still making bad puns? I thought you'd turned a.. you know what screw this


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2013)

soulx said:


> So more like, Animal Crossing = Chick Magnet.


_No, no, no..._ chicks love _the game_.

That's like saying _"Hey! I buy stuff from Victoria's Secret too, wanna go out some time?"_ and thinking that'll bring the chicks to your crib.


----------



## Dead End (Feb 14, 2013)

Giratina3 said:


> -Sniped for my post-


Looks like some of these announcements are the same for the USA, which sucks cause I'd like a Circle Pad Pro Xl without importing.
Here's what I like though.

2) Mario And Luigi 4 announced. Releasing in Retail and Digital Summer 2013
*-My little sister has played and beat the 1st two games and I would imagine was close to the end of the 3rd one until the save file got corrupted. I don't know how easily I'd get in to the series. But I'm definitely gonna give this one a chance.*
3) A new entry into the Mario Golf series. Mario Golf World Tour, Releasing Summer 2013
*-I had Mario Golf as a Virtual Console on the Wii, and the controls were very confusing. I hope it's better here. Screenshots look nice tough.*
4) New downloadable content for Wii U New Super Luigi U - Releasing somepoint this year.
*-"Made for Luigi" huh? It actually seems like a good reason to buy the game now. It'll be a good break from the usual. Plus Luigi's my favorite character.*
9) Project X Zone was shown off aswell with a Summer 2013 release.
*-No news for the USA I don't think, which sucks cause I'm kinda curious about this game.*
10) For people who haven't got Legend of Zelda - Ocarina of Time 3D - for a limited time only it's available to download at a reduced price of £19.99 [Holy crud] Starts 3PM today.
*-I wish I had the extra cash, and a 3DS still*
15) Animal Crossing New Leaf releasing June 14th 2013. Both downloadable and retail.
*-Awesome Finally! Japan was making me jealous!*
16) New Mario Vs Donkey Kong game announced for 3DS; Spring 2013 release
*-I can't wait to try this one out*
17) Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D coming out this Summer on Nintendo 3DS; Video on eShop later today.
*-Cool, I didn't get to play the Wii version, Definitely on my list.*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _No, no, no..._ chicks love _the game_.
> 
> That's like saying _"Hey! I buy stuff from Victoria's Secret too, wanna go out some time?"_ and thinking that'll bring the chicks to your crib.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 14, 2013)

Doesn't compare to the last one.

(Mario and Luigi 4)

Why would you jump into a dream? O.o

When he was messing with Luigi face, I was thinking Super Luigi 3ds.  (Super Mario 64)


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2013)

soulx said:


>


_I see... I am enlightened now. _At least _"Victoria's Secret"_ was a class act. 

Also, good .gif.


----------



## Sychophantom (Feb 14, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> Occasional poop splashback.
> 
> ...yeah.


You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 14, 2013)

Very strong ND... I wasn`t expecting much tbh but as I said very nice presentation! Good to be a 3DS owner I guess


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 14, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Why would you jump into a dream? O.o


The same reason you would go on a quest to retrieve a princess's _voice_, travel back through time to fight aliens that kidnapped younger versions of yourself and enter and explore Bowser's belly. Mario and Luigi games are known for their nonsensical awesome stories.


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't know if this has been posted yet, but Japan is getting a 3DS third party direct next week.

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20..._japan_next_week_3ds_third_party_content_only


----------



## heartgold (Feb 14, 2013)

chris888222 said:


> I don't know if this has been posted yet, but Japan is getting a 3DS third party direct next week.
> 
> http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20..._japan_next_week_3ds_third_party_content_only


I mentioned it somewhere. But now more people can see that. 

Japanese only? Eh, who knows maybe EU will announce their third party 3DS games soon.
Anyhow another intesting watch.


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 14, 2013)

I was kinda miffed that their was no mention of Miiverse.. meh


----------



## Giratina3 (Feb 14, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> I was kinda miffed that their was no mention of Miiverse.. meh


Relax. I've heard Mii-Verse is releasing for 3DS in Summer 2013.
This is what I expect to happen aswell. Summer is E3 so releasing that in a 3DS E3 update would be awesome.


----------



## Lushay (Feb 14, 2013)

Year of Luigi. That's nice. So about that Green 3ds...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 14, 2013)

Only thing that really peaks my interest is the new Mario and Luigi game although the only one I found good was Bowser's Inside Story.

And please don't cry profusely this time like you all did in the last Nintendo Direct when I stated my fucking opinion in a respectful manner.


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 15, 2013)

I hope that this new game is better than Bowser's inside story.
and it should have more enemies and a longer story


----------



## DSGamer64 (Feb 15, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Only thing that really peaks my interest is the new Mario and Luigi game although the only one I found good was Bowser's Inside Story.
> 
> And please don't cry profusely this time like you all did in the last Nintendo Direct when I stated my fucking opinion in a respectful manner.


 
Bowser's Inside Story was a lot easier then the other games, but the gameplay was more enjoyable and far less tedious. If there is one thing that I disliked the first two games, it was the constant having to switch characters, especially when you had the babies in Partners in Time.


----------



## Dork (Feb 15, 2013)

soulx said:


> The same reason you would go on a quest to retrieve a princess's _voice_, travel back through time to fight aliens that kidnapped younger versions of yourself and enter and explore Bowser's belly. Mario and Luigi games are known for their nonsensical awesome stories.


 
Except this game is all a dream, so it doesn't actually happen.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 15, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Except this game is *all a dream*, so it doesn't actually happen.


We don't know that for sure yet.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 15, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Except this game is all a dream, so it doesn't actually happen.


'Cause it's the first time a mario game happens to be a dream? XD Besides the plot looks like it's nonsense yet again. 
A staple of the M&L series. XD


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 15, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> ...Besides the plot looks like it's nonsense yet again.
> A staple of the M&L series. XD


 
Indeed, the silly tone is one of my favorite aspects of the series!

Also, I know it's kind of nit-picky, but I sure hope they keep the framerate locked at 60 for this game, despite the busier spritework and 3D effects. Since the combat system is all about smooth rhythms and timing your button presses just right, it'd be a shame if the silky-smooth pace of the battles was bogged down by a not-quite-as-silky-smooth framerate. 

Of course, framerate was one of my initial complaints about Mario 3D Land, and I ended loving it despite it running at 30fps. So I'm just a whiner, long story short! :'D


----------

